# What exactly is the top place to purchase pc hardware components on line ?



## Dewey79R (Jul 10, 2012)

Need to have a number of strategies for making a new Pc. Any recommendations for on the net shopping pc parts ? 

tia.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 10, 2012)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/

watch for specials, fast shipping, good prices,


----------



## havasu (Jul 10, 2012)

This guy is a spammer from Germany. He and his 4 other pseudo names have blasted this same sentence on most of the forums I visit daily.


----------



## Chris (Jul 10, 2012)

No! I don't believe it.


 I usually go to a garage forum to get PC info.


----------



## havasu (Jul 10, 2012)

I know. Do you actually believe it?


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't believe anything I don't have first hand experience in or see with my own eyes. Therefore I don't even believe you are human so until we have a beer together you are just another electric friend of Austins.


----------



## havasu (Jul 11, 2012)

Yep, pretty stupid. Now that I temporarily moved into the g/f's house in Ontario, you are what, 35 minutes away?


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2012)

If that. You off the 60 near the 15?


----------



## havasu (Jul 11, 2012)

Just north of the 60 off of Mountain.


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2012)

Not to far from Bass Pro?


----------



## havasu (Jul 11, 2012)

That is at the 15 and Foothill? About 15 minutes away. I'm 5 minutes from Ontario Airport. With the jets drowning out most talk outside, I believe this house is on the runway.


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2012)

Who in their right mind bought a house next to the airport?


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2012)

I did the underground at the fresh and easy off of Euclid and the 60.


----------



## havasu (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice. I pass this everyday when headed west on the freeway as that is my exit.


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2012)

Do you mind stopping and pouring a couple of bags of concrete in one of the sewer cleanouts?


----------



## havasu (Jul 11, 2012)

Sure, provided I get 50% of this job security!


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2012)

Sure Mr. Foreman. You better be good at running a crew.


----------



## havasu (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh, I am. I have my mirrored sunglasses and my side by side shotgun, and love to be called Boss Man!


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2012)

That'l do! When can you start?


----------

